# Hand Me Downs....



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Went home for Father's Day and I was the one who came home with all the presents. Knowing my newfound respect for old hand tools my Dad went through his stuff and pulled out some things he always meant to refinish. Saws, planes and goodies. Oh my. 

The planes are in great shape. Stanley No. 5, 220 and 100. Sargent plane the same size as the No. 5 and a wooden transitional with no markings at all.

Lots of little odds and ends - Cooper's hammer, stanley folding rulers and a couple of other things.

And the saws. No Disstons. Darn. Just Atkins, Sandvik and Harvey Peace!  Already used the two Atkins and the Sandvik and I'm hooked. The little saw from the big box is relegated to second line. I need to find some replacement/donor bolts for the Peace, but very excitied about that one, nice big rip saw, never even seen a saw with a nib before. I'd like to learn to sharpen saws, but one or two of these may go to pros for the right treatment.

Even the box itself is cool. Belonged to my great grandfather, who died before WWI (or maybe WWII?, I was too focused on the tools to remember). Going to clean and maybe give a light coat of finish to it, then maybe add to the interior to use it as a saw till.

There are now four generations represented by the tools and furnishings in my shop.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

The Sandvik is the top photo. Atkins medallion is second. Then the tote and nib of the Peace.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice! I'm happy for you,(insert first name here :laughing! I hope it's truly sarcasm about the Sandvik and Atkins saws not being distonns! Lol

They are both excellent saws.

How proud is the nib over the saw plate? It should be just ever so slightly. Why send the saws off? You could buy 3 junk saws on eBay to practice on for what it cost to send em out for sharpening... And the practice ones would still be usable saws when done. 

Now how bout some better pictures of them planes! And Bit n Braces, and wrenches, etc...

You got a regular ole mini shop in a box!


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, and it's Jamie.

It was definite sarcasm. The Atkins and Sandviks are great, cutting well even after all these years, although I already prefer the feel of the Atkins. I know the one with the wheat carved handle is a Rex No. 69 (with a great etch), an early one based on the carving. No idea on the model or age of the others, but the Peace is a pre-Disston model so pre-1900? Really excited to see if I can use that one - 4 tpi.

Most of the planes just need to be wiped down and sharpened, not even rusty. The wooden body one may be a lost cause though.

Haven't even had time to look at the brace or Yankee Drivers (one is all metal?) but I actually have some usable bits for the brace.

Tool overstimulation! And I'm going camping this weekend so it's all going to sit for days!


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

And as far as sharpening, I might send one out so that I have an example to work from.

But I'm already looking at vises and files.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Congrats on the Hand me Downs. My dad has 3 Yankee screw drivers. He won't let me have any of them.:sad: I was able to barrow a few of his other tools though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's fantastik JQ! :thumbsup:

Really awesome that it's from family and staying in the family. They look to be in great shape too. Just need a little TLC. Can't wait to see what you do with them!

I think we're going to need to form a little old tool rehab support group here. Help each other through the trials and tribulations of learning how to care for these guys. :laughing:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> I think we're going to need to form a little old tool rehab support group here. Help each other through the trials and tribulations of learning how to care for these guys. :laughing:


That's not what we're doing here?! I'm confused..... :blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JQMack said:


> That's not what we're doing here?! I'm confused..... :blink:



Some admit it some don't. Some great tools, and there is karma there. Will your Dad have visitation rights?









 







.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Is that a brass drafting rule sitting by that monkey wrench?


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

They (there are two in the box) are Stanley No. 62 rulers. I've seen them advertised as carpenter's rules. Interesting little things, the way they unfold and in addition to a standard 24" ruler on one side, the sections of alternate side are graduated in different fractions 1/4", 1/2", 3/4" and 1".


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Picture of the Stanley No. 5 and Sargent Equivalent. Stanley was made just before or during WWII, I believe. No idea on the Sargent. Both are dusty and paint splattered, but after a cleaning and sharpening they should be good to go.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Stanley No 62 rulers.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Screwdrivers. 8" one is all metal, longest one is almost 18".


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Brace is Millers Falls. Smallest bit is marked only "Made in the USA", middle bits are from Hudson Forge and the largest is from Irwin. They work surprisingly well.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

The two 220s and the 110 that were in the box.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

JQMack said:


> And as far as sharpening, I might send one out so that I have an example to work from.
> 
> But I'm already looking at vises and files.


I hope you get better quality sending it out than I did. My experience led me to learn to sharpen myself.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Out of curiosity, what type of saw vise do you use?


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

JQMack said:


> Thanks, and it's Jamie.
> 
> It was definite sarcasm. The Atkins and Sandviks are great, cutting well even after all these years, although I already prefer the feel of the Atkins. I know the one with the wheat carved handle is a Rex No. 69 (with a great etch), an early one based on the carving. No idea on the model or age of the others, but the Peace is a pre-Disston model so pre-1900? Really excited to see if I can use that one - 4 tpi.
> 
> ...


You can always make a new wooden body for that plane if the sole cannot be flattened. If you have never used a wooden plane I think you would be amazed on how easily it glides across the wood as you plane.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

JQMack said:


> Out of curiosity, what type of saw vise do you use?


I have an old Adkins vice. It was really worn and didn't hold the saw well when I got it, but I lined the jaws with leather to take up the slack and it now does the job. I intend to make a vice someday, but that is down on the list.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

I haven't gotten a chance to do much with these yet, just too busy this summer.

But I have taken steps toward sharpening the saws. Scored a vise on Ebay for $9.99. Seems to be in good shape, no idea on a maker (the only mark is a "92") and everything seems tight.

Looking at files to order now, but have to go home and count teeth.

How important is it to have a saw set?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

JQMack said:


> How important is it to have a saw set?


I don't use a saw set often. I have found that most of the old saws that I have purchased have too much set for dry hardwoods. When you file, you move the tooth profile and slightly reduce the set. Most often it isn't enough to cause the saw plate to bind. When I finish filing, I run an oil stone along each Side (one pass) to remove any burrs formed. Then I test the saw, if it does not cut straight, I use the stone again on the side that the saw wanders; just a couple of passes at a time, until the saw cuts straight. If your saws don't have enough set, the blade will bind in the cerf. You will know soon when you test the saw.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I've had the same experience with used saws having too much set. I've tried placing the plate on a steel flat plate with a bar flat across the teeth tapped with a maul with some success. I finally tried setting the teeth in the opposite direction just enough to come back uniformly from the other direction again after. I would only do that once though because I'm sure that fatigues the metal.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I suspect that the majority of saws we find were owned by carpenters cutting mostly softwood framing material; hence the greater set. I index my saw set at a low number and bend to a lessor set. That has worked well for me.


----------

